# Replacing Bose head unit in 2002 Pathfinder



## Hawkmoon (Jan 27, 2005)

I've posted on this before but I think I just got my lines crossed on what I can and can't do :loser: 

This is my stereo:










This is what I want (or something very similar):










Do I only need this to make it work?

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-QRhZfcXtYwP/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=142C4NN03










Thanks. I need to upgrade for a couple reasons; the stock CD player sucks and I want built-in satellite.

Bonus question:
Is there anything on the market that would make my steering wheel controls compatible with a new head unit?


----------

